# Heated Steering Wheel



## ginster vr6 (Aug 3, 2003)

My mom's 2003 Allroad has heated seats and I thought this meant that the steering wheel should also be heated when the seats are switched on it this true? or was this an option she didn't get?



_Modified by ginster vr6 at 9:16 PM 2/13/2007_


----------



## zuma (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: Heated Steering Wheel (ginster vr6)*

sadly for me as well the heated steering wheel was dropped as an option for 2003


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: Heated Steering Wheel (zuma)*

The heated steering wheel was standard on the 4.2's after the 2002 year


----------



## ginster vr6 (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: Heated Steering Wheel (k2allroad)*


----------



## tdiboy4 (Aug 26, 2004)

Yes , the steering wheel heats when the seats are heated ,(at least it heats when I heat my seats ) I can't say enough about this '02 I recently acquired just a couple of wks ago .


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (tdiboy4)*

my steering wheel heats up on my 2001 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

